

Is Neuro-linguistic programming (NLP) useful? - nopassrecover

Hi,<p>I am wondering if you have any thoughts on Neuro-linguistic programming (NLP).<p>I understand that it doesn't have great results in a lab but then I also see a lot of people referring to NLP techniques and I've seen presenters who seem to lead 95% of the audience like sheep using NLP techniques.<p>Is there any benefit to learning these techniques or is it a waste of time and money?<p>One source of concern for me is the NLP "practitioners" online who sell an endless rabbit-hole of training media.
======
SwellJoe
It is reportedly very effective in the short term; immediate small changes in
behavior. But, I don't think you'd want to go down that rabbit hole too
deeply...there are a couple of definitive works on the topic, and everything
else (including the original authors own later work and seminars) seem to be
targeting the "fool and his money" target audience for self help type
seminars, just rehashing the ideas in the context of business or picking up
women.

Beyond NLP there are other areas of study that are less mumbo jumbo and more
hard science. _Influence_ is a great book on the subject of...well,
influencing people. Why people do and buy the things they do, and how things
like the Apple fanboy phenomenon (not explicitly in the context of Apple, just
an example I know everyone here will recognize), and other types of extreme
brand loyalty, happens.

~~~
nopassrecover
Thanks this is the kind of feedback I'm interested in - the value of NLP as
well as suggestions on related concepts.

------
HSO
I don't think one can generalize much here because your initial attitude or
frame will determine your success with said techniques. That may also be one
reason why you don't get consistent lab results but still see it clearly
working for some people. I think of such schemes as placebo-type, and not at
all in a bad sense. Even if a "real scientist" came along and somehow proved
it all to be mumbo jumbo, someone who responds well to the material could
still profit from it. Why not just go over to some torrent site and sample a
few of their offerings. Alternatively, book store, library (physical),...

------
shaunxcode
The Sumerian magician enki found it effective/useful when designing his nam-
shub.

~~~
swolchok
The above post is a reference to Snow Crash, by Neal Stephenson. However, I
don't think it contributes very positively to the discussion, because now
someone ELSE will reply, and we'll have to have a circle jerk about how great
that book was.

------
hunterjrj
Ask Barack Obama.

~~~
nopassrecover
Any relevant links at all?

------
pbhj
this is not the comment you are looking for

